
C++ lvalue/rvalue cheatsheet [pdf] - Jeaye
https://upload.jeaye.com/value-category-cheatsheet.pdf
======
Jeaye
The project is available here: [https://github.com/jeaye/value-category-
cheatsheet](https://github.com/jeaye/value-category-cheatsheet)

